# Manhunt for ex-LAPD officer Christopher Dorner



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2013)

Details emerge in LAPD's mistaken shooting of newspaper carriers - latimes.com

I'm just curious........HOW DO YOU FUCK THIS UP? You are highly trained police officers on a manhunt for a vigilante cop, but you can't tell the difference between a grey Nissan Titan and a blue Toyota Tacoma?!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 9, 2013)

That is just atrocious. Their attempted justification (read: excuse) of "high tensions" proves quite clearly that those police offers are _not_ force-worthy material, as acting with a level head under stress, even in the most dangerous situations, is part of being an officer of the law. 

I hope the women both recover quickly, and that the officers involved are justly punished for their actions.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 9, 2013)

Someday, police are going to open fire on the wrong person. Either a law abiding citizen will shoot back to defend their self, or police kill someone without justification and other citizens start shooting at the cops at the scene.


----------



## flexkill (Feb 9, 2013)

MikeH said:


> I'm just curious........HOW DO YOU FUCK THIS UP? You are highly trained police officers



This is where the problem lies IMHO....most police officers are NOT highly trained.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Feb 9, 2013)

This is horrible man. It breaks my heart to read tragedies such as this.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 10, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> Someday, police are going to open fire on the wrong person. Either a law abiding citizen will shoot back to defend their self, or police kill someone without justification and other citizens start shooting at the cops at the scene.



I don't know where you live; maybe all the citizens on the street carry weapons and just itch to use them. But this isn't a movie. The moment you fire at a police officer, you are no longer a "law abiding" citizen. You give them the right to use deadly force against you. I don't get how you turn a small team of incompetent police officers (who should be fired and charged) in to a Sin City scenario where the police are all citizen-killing scumbags waiting to murder innocents. There are over 700,000 police in the US. The media makes certain we only hear about the unsavory--a lot less than 1% of the force. And while it is good to know what is going on, it is useless to form angsty opinions of law enforcement as a result. The whole "cops are shit; they fuck everything up" attitude is unwarranted if you actually stop to think about things for longer than it takes to read a single article.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 10, 2013)

Honestly everyone should read the entire uncensored Christopher Dorner Manifesto. A seemingly nice man and patriotic American trying to do the right things his entire life and pushed to insanity by a corrupt system.

The Scariest Parts of the Chris Dorner Manifesto That Warned of LAPD Killings - Yahoo! News

Daily Kos: Christopher Dorner Manifesto (Uncensored)


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the fact the he is trying to undo the corruption in the LAPD (it's been a long time coming there), but I abhor his methods. He has reduced himself to their level and therefore have become no better than they are.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 10, 2013)

'A Man with Morals': The Alleged Killer Cop's Growing Online Fan Base

So apparently a lot of people are supporting Christopher Dorner, all that's doing is confusing me. He seems to have admitted to killing three innocent people, or two if his story is true (even then, I doubt the man's crimes would have deserved death) and he's saying he's going to be killing more people. I can't even begin to fathom how people can be considering this man a hero, even if he has a good cause, this is probably the worst way to make it know.

The internet just continues to top itself in ways it can make me say "What the flying fuck."


----------



## -42- (Feb 10, 2013)

We have a giant fetish for vigilantes, it doesn't help that the LAPD has an extremely poor reputation for corruption and it helps even less that some innocent people were shot during this manhunt.

Me? I hope that he turns himself in so that any potential bloodshed is averted.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 10, 2013)

-42- said:


> We have a giant fetish for vigilantes, it doesn't help that the LAPD has an extremely poor reputation for corruption and it helps even less that some innocent people were shot during this manhunt.
> 
> Me? I hope that he turns himself in so that any potential bloodshed is averted.



I must admit that stories like these and other high profile criminals and/or vigilantes interest me out of a morbid curiosity, but I still recognize them for what they are. I really don't want to believe that so many people are so fucked in the head that they can't see this is not a good man.

From his manifesto, I don't think he's going to be turning himself in. I must admit I'd prefer to see him shot and killed, since that's probably the only way he's going down. This man is not right in the head.


----------



## Sunyata (Feb 10, 2013)

Well seeing as how serial killers who torture, murder and rape women (in that order) can get dozens of female "fans" willing to marry/sleep with them, I don't see how this is that far out. 

In this case I think people may be swayed by his relative eloquence and the somewhat "agreeable" parts of his manifesto.

Bottom line though...Never underestimate the FUBAR state of humanity. There is ALWAYS worse out there...


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 10, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I like the fact the he is trying to undo the corruption in the LAPD (it's been a long time coming there), but I abhor his methods. He has reduced himself to their level and therefore have become no better than they are.



Thats all you get out of it? Maybe you didn't read the whole thing. Not only was his police career ruined but also his military career as well. Then it went far beyond that. If I understand him correctly the shadow people that control everything from behind the scenes then turned everyone around him against him including his friends and family. So basically he has no means to support himself plus he's isolated from anyone and everyone who ever cared about him...


----------



## skeels (Feb 10, 2013)

^poop eaters.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 10, 2013)

So this justifies killing the family members of cops? Innocent people who did nothing to him? No, it does not. Defending yourself is one thing, but this man has crossed the threshold of defense and into the realm of madness. 
Obviously things look incredibly fishy on LAPD's behalf when two incidents of mistaken identity cause the department to ram similar looking vehicles off the road and open up a full clip on the car. That tells me they have something to hide, but this Dorner guy is also taking it too far. Yes he was greatly wronged, and had he not resorted to murder, he would have had my 100% support. Maybe you should read the article more carefully yourself.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 10, 2013)

while im not a "fan" of his i am extremely curious to see how long he can keep this up and how him getting caught goes down.


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 10, 2013)

You're an idiot. He's no vigilante. He is disgruntled over loosing his job as a cop. Vigilantes take justice in their own hands. For example a vigilante would've killed Jerry Sandusky, for being a child molester or butcher assholes that randomly shoot innocent people.


----------



## bannyd (Feb 10, 2013)

i'll just leave this here


----------



## -42- (Feb 10, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> You're an idiot. He's no vigilante. He is disgruntled over loosing his job as a cop. Vigilantes take justice in their own hands. For example a vigilante would've killed Jerry Sandusky, for being a child molester or butcher assholes that randomly shoot innocent people.


Whether or not he _is _a vigilante is far less important in the context of this discussion than the fact that plenty of people _see_ him as a vigilante. This is the sort of shit that adolescent, anti-establishment drones cream their pants over.

I'm not even particularly offended by his "fanbase" when you compare it to some of the serial killers who garner all sorts of positive attention for no discernible reason.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 10, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> You're an idiot.



no need for name calling


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2013)

-42- said:


> Whether or not he _is _a vigilante is far less important in the context of this discussion than the fact that plenty of people _see_ him as a vigilante. This is the sort of shit that adolescent, anti-establishment drones cream their pants over.
> 
> I'm not even particularly offended by his "fanbase" when you compare it to some of the serial killers who garner all sorts of positive attention for no discernible reason.



Whenever I read your posts I forget how young you are because they're so well written and so good. 
I think it's weird that he has a following, but on the scale of sane to crazy, the average person falls a lot further to the right than I used to think.


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 10, 2013)

This is not so surprising to me. One of Australia's most famous folk heros, Ned Kelly, murdered many innocent people (including police who may or may not have been corrupt). He was even planning to cause a train crash on a scale that would be labelled as terrorism today. If such a man can be a hero for all this time, it doesn't surprise me that in this 24 hour news cycle that's always looking for the next shocking story to scare their viewers with some people will side with the madman.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 10, 2013)

It was only a matter of time before something like this happened.


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 11, 2013)

As far as I can tell, the reason he's done all he has is because of the corruption of the police, in particular the LAPD. He know's he's going to be taken down eventually, but until then, he will continue to kill until there is reform in the way people are policed, and how the police conduct themselves, and especially in what they get away with. I'm not sure what to say about his actions, but he has also exhibited views on gun control, saying that certain weapons and equipment are un-needed, so I imagine this might be part of his reasoning. 

Personally, I don't know entirely what to think of the dude.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 11, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> As far as I can tell, the reason he's done all he has is because of the corruption of the police, in particular the LAPD. He know's he's going to be taken down eventually, but until then, he will continue to kill until there is reform in the way people are policed, and how the police conduct themselves, and especially in what they get away with. I'm not sure what to say about his actions, but he has also exhibited views on gun control, saying that certain weapons and equipment are un-needed, so I imagine this might be part of his reasoning.
> 
> Personally, I don't know entirely what to think of the dude.



True, he may have good views and his allegations of corruption in the LAPD are, in all likelihood, at least partially right, that doesn't take from the fact that he's a killer. A man is defined by his actions, not his reasoning. Hitler (yes, I know, Godwin's Law and such, but this is the best example I can think of) thought what he was doing was going to solve all of Germany's problems, that it would save people from poverty and revive the economy of the country. Does that make him less of an evil man? Fuck no! The fact that this man is using the fact that he lost his job to justify killing three people is proof enough that he is an evil individual that at the very least needs psychiatric help, if that can be done.


----------



## Eric Christian (Feb 11, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> So this justifies killing the family members of cops? Innocent people who did nothing to him? No, it does not. Defending yourself is one thing, but this man has crossed the threshold of defense and into the realm of madness.
> Obviously things look incredibly fishy on LAPD's behalf when two incidents of mistaken identity cause the department to ram similar looking vehicles off the road and open up a full clip on the car. That tells me they have something to hide, but this Dorner guy is also taking it too far. Yes he was greatly wronged, and had he not resorted to murder, he would have had my 100% support. Maybe you should read the article more carefully yourself.



No where did I say it was justified?... In fact I said "pushed to insanity" if you read my original post. My point is that his manifesto gives a window into his twisted mind and the rationale behind his actions that in most of these killing sprees in unheard or censored. Certainly all of these nutjobs leave letters, however we just never get to see them.

The interesting thing is with the case of Christopher Dorner as of this morning he is still on the loose and could be anywhere in LA ready to carry out the plans he detailed in the manifesto. If I was living in LA right now I think it would be a good idea to keep my distance from any LAPD to avoid being collateral damage.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2013)

Merged and title edited to keep the story easier to follow.


----------



## -42- (Feb 11, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Whenever I read your posts I forget how young you are because they're so well written and so good.




Keeping it relevant:


This is just the tip of the iceberg. If anything it's depressing to see stuff like this, the last thing I think anyone wants is other people in similar situations trying to go Rambo and getting people killed.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 11, 2013)

The ego some people have to think they can be judge, jury and executioner with little inside knowledge and no background to support it. Even if those 2 requirements were filled subverting the law is never okay. There is a system in place for a reason.

[EDIT]

I am curious to see if the allegations he has raised are true though.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 12, 2013)

for anyone who wants live updates: Live Video « CBS Los Angeles


----------



## Murdstone (Feb 12, 2013)

Seems like there's a standoff going on right now. I get the feeling this will all be over by the end of the day.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 12, 2013)

He'll be dead by the end of the day. They filled the car with lead without even checking the brand and colour so I doubt anyone's keen on keeping him alive.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 12, 2013)

They have "resources" waiting at the airport for deployment, I assume that means Elite Tactical Forces of some sort. He's so fucked. I just hope they get to kill his ass before he does it himself.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I'm among one of those that live near where he is reported to have been last. I'm just northwest of the San Bernardino Mountains where is allegedly camping out. This whole thing reminds me so much of the movie 'U.S. Marshalls', that I'm actually expecting the person in charge of this manhunt to look just like Tommy Lee Jones...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 12, 2013)

house up in flames, hes done.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## flint757 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully the allegations he has raised don't disappear with his death. He's crazy, dangerous and should have went through the proper legal channels if he had concerns, but that doesn't mean he was lying or making things up either. The accusations he made are pretty heavy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 12, 2013)

It's over.


----------



## skeels (Feb 12, 2013)

The sad truth is that the real truth will never be known. 

People have died for reasons that will always be clouded by speculation and hearsay. 

Was this man troubled? Undoubtedly.

Was he "driven" to insanity? Debatable. 

Were lives ruined by the events both leading up to and following this sad drama? Absolutely.

Not to sound like a nut job, but the shadow people mentioned in the manifesto are real and they obscure many things about this pitiful footnote of history. Was there a "false report" of police brutality? Oh, heavens, LA police brutality? Goodness, no! 

Are there cover-ups in the Police Departments of America? I'm from Milwaukee and I can say this is so without question.

Were there people trying to ruin this guy's career and life? Seems like mission accomplished. 

Did it have to go down like this?

We all know that it didn't.

Unfortunately, no justice was served. No corruption brought to light. No wrongs were righted. The national collective will shake its head and point a few fingers in the few spare moments before being distracted by the next news item, be it another mass shooting, another nuclear detonation, another celebrity divorce... 

My exposure to this entire story begins and ends here on SSO. I proudly live under a rock. This rock is my life. I work, I care for my kids and outside of that, I am lucky to get any spare time to work on guitars or browse the pages of my peers. 

This is yet another funeral to which I am a sorry spectator. I knew none of the particpants or victims, neither can I have any real effect upon its outcome or repercussions. My heart goes out to the people affected and the innocence tarnished by oversight, incompetence, abuse of authority and neglect of duty. 

But I will continue my life simply, knowing that is my sole sphere of influence. 

The shadow lords can only be fought in the shadows and that is a war I will not take part in. My arena is in the light.

And to pay heed to an ancient Zen saying, "Even in the greatest of tragedies, irony is seldom absent." 




Randy said:


> Merged and title edited to keep the story easier to follow.


 

...Kinda made my "poop eater" comment a little less poignant.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 12, 2013)

This whole thing is sad. 

On a somewhat lighter note, however, my girlfriend and I were watching the live stream for a while tonight, and someone's Mac ran some updates  I'm not sure if it's the LA Times or the news network, but it searched for updates for a while and then prompted a reboot.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2013)

Christopher Dorner: Police Heard Saying &#8216;Burn It Down&#8217; Just Before Cabin Catches On Fire


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 13, 2013)

Randy said:


> Christopher Dorner: Police Heard Saying &#8216;Burn It Down&#8217; Just Before Cabin Catches On Fire



The cops never wanted to bring Dorner in alive. That's not conspiracy crap, that pretty verifiable, considering how they're handled this whole thing.

Saw a reporter on CNN late last night that said he wasn't sure what caused the fire: Dorner using a smoke grenade, or the fact that the _police were pumping gas into the cabin_. 

Haven't found anything written about that, but he said it nice and loud. Makes you wonder what really happened in those woods.

EDIT:

Also...
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013...cated-from-cabin-where-dorner-was-barricaded/



> The siege continued for hours until around 4:20 p.m. when tear gas was fired into the home. A single gunshot was later heard resonating from inside the residence, Evans reported.
> 
> The home quickly became engulfed, although authorities are still not sure how the fire started. The suspect was never seen leaving the cabin.



 The police have been trying to murder this guy since day one, but burning a cabin down was an 'accident'.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2013)

I got that impression as well, I'm just unaware of that being an accepted practice...?

Conspiracy stuff aside, the whole manifesto and the fact the LAPD is widely mistrusted certainly made this tough PR. The fact that guy died in a currently mysterious fire, and the one of the biggest "drooled over by conspiracy theorists" domestic paramilitary actions of our lifetimes (Waco) ended the same way definitely makes the PR even murkier.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 13, 2013)

Randy said:


> I got that impression as well, I'm just unaware of that being an accepted practice...?



I'm not saying it's accepted practice. Just saying it's whats happened.



> Conspiracy stuff aside, the whole manifesto and the fact the LAPD is widely mistrusted certainly made this tough PR. The fact that guy died in a currently mysterious fire, and the one of the biggest "drooled over by conspiracy theorists" domestic paramilitary actions of our lifetimes (Waco) ended the same way definitely makes the PR even murkier.



Yea, it's a conspiracy honeypot, that's for sure. He wanted to point out corruption and incompetence, and did a fairly good job at it.

And no, I don't condone anything Dorner has done (and might possibly continue doing. The police thought they'd killed him three other times), I have no sympathy for a murderer.

Not a fan of denying someone due process, though. The police are coming at him guns blazing in every situation...and as far as I can tell have not made an attempt to arrest him at all. Hell, they shot up the back of a truck because they _thought_ he was in it.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 13, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> Yea, it's a conspiracy honeypot, that's for sure. He wanted to point out corruption and incompetence, and did a fairly good job at it.
> 
> And no, I don't condone anything Dorner has done (and might possibly continue doing. The police thought they'd killed him three other times), I have no sympathy for a murderer.
> 
> Not a fan of denying someone due process, though. The police are coming at him guns blazing in every situation...and as far as I can tell have not made an attempt to arrest him at all. Hell, they shot up the back of a truck because they _thought_ he was in it.


_This_. Like I said a couple of posts ago:



UnderTheSign said:


> He'll be dead by the end of the day. They filled the car with lead without even checking the brand and colour so I doubt anyone's keen on keeping him alive.



Guess I was right and I'm not sure if that's a good thing...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 13, 2013)

... to add to the string of unnecessary violence lately... 

Even the police?


----------



## Sofos (Feb 13, 2013)

If anything, the manhunt and execution of Dorner proved his point at how corrupt and incapable the Police Force is. I am not saying I supported his actions, but maybe he planned this the whole time? The whole world seeing how incompetent the system is, live.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 13, 2013)

I was traveling yesterday and heard glimpses of the story on TV and radio. One thing that I distinctly remember is a reporter saying that a device was used to take out the wall or get into the building or get past the wall or something like that, and that the resulting fire made it too dangerous for police to enter the building. I distinctly remember this and thinking "what kind of 'device' are they talking about?" Fast forward a few hours and the reporting was "It is unclear how the blaze began." I know that early on details can be hazy and things can be misreported, but I found that to be strange to say the least.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (Feb 13, 2013)

He killed relatives of a police officer if I remember well so I guess there's a bit of hate from the police officers who were hunting him (hence the violence).


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the final explanation of what happened. Between when the fire started, when the "device" started working it's way through the walls and when they heard the gunshot, I've heard several conflicting reports. 

Totally with you on the haziness of things shortly after they happen and I'm also not much for conspiracies/paranoia but I was following this live and it was weird that you'd hear "this just happened" then "this other thing just happened" in sequence, then after it's all wrapped up, the sequence is changed or debated.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 13, 2013)

That's exactly it. There are plenty of report acknowledging that that initially it was thought that the PD confirmed that his body was found and later on that was taken back, but when it comes to what was happening immediately leading up to the blaze you just see this version of events that diverges from the real time reporting.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 13, 2013)

More conspiracy junk, in his manifesto, he praises Obama, Feinstein, Talks about gun control as a good thing, blah blah. Which in my opinion is complete bullshit. I've never once met a cop or ex-military guy that wasn't extremely pro-gun, So that part of his little manifesto seems real sketchy. 

Conspiracy aside, I'm so glad hes (most likely) dead and it's all over, but I can only say it's because he killed people. If he made a book, he would've exposed so much shit, but nobody will really look into that.


----------



## Randy (Feb 13, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/gawker/alleged-police-scanner


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 13, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> More conspiracy junk, in his manifesto, he praises Obama, Feinstein, Talks about gun control as a good thing, blah blah. Which in my opinion is complete bullshit. I've never once met a cop or ex-military guy that wasn't extremely pro-gun, So that part of his little manifesto seems real sketchy.



For what it's worth, I knew some military people who weren't "extremely pro-gun" _when I was in the military_, so they're definitely out there.

Frankly, if I was a police officer, I might not want civilians to have easy access to all manner of firearms, either .


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 13, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> For what it's worth, I knew some military people who weren't "extremely pro-gun" _when I was in the military_, so they're definitely out there.
> 
> Frankly, if I was a police officer, I might not want civilians to have easy access to all manner of firearms, either .



I met quite a few guys while I was serving that weren't pro-gun. They felt only Military and Police should have them.

The majority of Military and Law Enforcement are pro-Constitution-as-its-written, and they get the most limelight since they're the most vocal about the 2nd Amendment, and get the whole "Active Duty" or "Veteran" stamp around their name (or combat qualified, or whatever the trending term is lately).

Regardless, I can honestly say I've met a very large number of people that either were serving, or had served that are pro-gun control. Hell, most of the people in a unit I was in voted for Obama the first time around, and welcomed his Healthcare plan.

Granted, all of those people were in the conventional Army...once you start talking about Special Forces, you'd be hard pressed to find anybody that's not a redneck, let alone a registered Democrat 


So, no, I don't find it hard to believe that Dorner was pro-gun control, or an Obama supporter.


----------



## -42- (Feb 13, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> More conspiracy junk, in his manifesto, he praises Obama, Feinstein, Talks about gun control as a good thing, blah blah. Which in my opinion is complete bullshit. I've never once met a cop or ex-military guy that wasn't extremely pro-gun, So that part of his little manifesto seems real sketchy.



Long story short, you live in Indiana, Dorner was a cop in Los Angeles. Those are some vastly different political climates to put it mildly.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 13, 2013)

What brand was Dorners wallet? I need one that can survive an intense inferno whilst keeping my plastic state ID in a readable condition...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 14, 2013)

Is there a link to a story saying they used a photo ID to identify the body? There _are_ ways to identify a body without an ID, unless the fire also somehow managed to melt his teeth .


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2013)

Christopher Dorner License: Driver's ID Found Alongside Burnt Body In Cabin



> An official briefed on the investigation tells The Associated Press that a wallet with a California driver's license with the name Christopher Dorner has been found in the rubble of a cabin.



The latest is that they still haven't positively ID'd the body as Dorner's and they're also denying that they set the building ablaze on purpose.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 14, 2013)

Isn't this the second or third time they've found his ID?

The scanner is interesting. What does 'go forward with the plan with the burn(er)' and 'burners deployed and we have a fire' mean?

I know when the news was reporting that they said 'fire is in place' or 'fire staged' could very well mean fireTEAMS, and not an actual fire with flames and whatnot, but what could burner mean?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> Isn't this the second or third time they've found his ID?
> 
> The scanner is interesting. What does 'go forward with the plan with the burn(er)' and 'burners deployed and we have a fire' mean?
> 
> I know when the news was reporting that they said 'fire is in place' or 'fire staged' could very well mean fireTEAMS, and not an actual fire with flames and whatnot, but what could burner mean?


"Burners" Are actually high intensity pyrotechnic tear gas canisters. aka "Incendiary bombs" (for you COD players) Although, they will never call it a Incendiary, They used this same tactic at Waco.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 14, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> "Burners" Are actually high intensity pyrotechnic tear gas canisters. aka "Incendiary bombs" (for you COD players) Although, they will never call it a Incendiary, They used this same tactic at Waco.



Bingo. Exactly what I was thinking, but since the police said they 'didn't intentionally burn the cabin down', it made me wonder :rolleyes"


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> Bingo. Exactly what I was thinking, but since the police said they 'didn't intentionally burn the cabin down', it made me wonder :rolleyes"


"Burn this mother----- down" must be some tactical lingo then, eh?


----------



## mcd (Feb 14, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> "Burners" Are actually high intensity pyrotechnic tear gas canisters. aka "Incendiary bombs" (for you COD players) Although, they will never call it a Incendiary, They used this same tactic at Waco.



Incendiary devices do not have tear gas in them.


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> Bingo. Exactly what I was thinking, but since the police said they 'didn't intentionally burn the cabin down', it made me wonder



Which is hilarious considering they say they have a fire literally in the same breath they said they deployed the burner. "We just put this thing out and now there's a fire" pretty clearly states that it was their intention.

It's insulting for them to say the fire wasn't set intentionally. The guy was going to die either way but, once again, so outrageous to try any sort of cover-up on SUCH a public case that started with an ex-cop accusing them of corruption. 

It's incredible.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 14, 2013)

mcd said:


> Incendiary devices do not have tear gas in them.


THAT'S NOT WHAT THE SHERIFF SAYS. 

Sheriff&#8217;s Acknowledge Using Fire-Starting *Pyrotechnic Tear Gas* Against Dorner « CBS Los Angeles



> The pyrotechnic tear gas (also called incendiary gas) is known to start fires


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 14, 2013)

To be fair, in my little yellow book (Hazard Classifications of United States Military Explosives and Munitions), there is no such thing as incendiary tear gas. Smoke/Tear gas grenades do use a small incendiary charge to fire the grenade, though.

An actual incendiary grenade is designed to burn, that's it. Smoke isn't it's intent, but it is a byproduct of the enormous amount of heat they create. Also, the Sheriff might be a complete idiot.

EDIT:

It's also the exact nomenclature used in 93 against Branch Davidian.


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> Also, the Sheriff might be a complete idiot.



Which I'm leaning toward.


----------



## mcd (Feb 14, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> THAT'S NOT WHAT THE SHERIFF SAYS.
> 
> Sheriffs Acknowledge Using Fire-Starting *Pyrotechnic Tear Gas* Against Dorner « CBS Los Angeles


 

I've used incediary devices in my line of work, the sheriff is stupid.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 14, 2013)

It almost sounds like they used something that can "accidentally" start fires knowing what the result would be if used incorrectly.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 14, 2013)

Overtone said:


> It almost sounds like they used something that can "accidentally" start fires knowing what the result would be if used incorrectly.



Exactly what we're getting at.

This will go down in history next to Ruby Ridge and Waco. We don't have damning proof, but everything has played out as if the Agency or Department in charge completely screwed the pooch.


----------



## mcd (Feb 14, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> Exactly what we're getting at.
> 
> This will go down in history next to Ruby Ridge and Waco. We don't have damning proof, but everything has played out as if the Agency or Department in charge completely screwed the pooch.


 

you forgot to add, "and no one will be held responsible"


----------

